# Co2 reactor loop setup - help please



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

not to be confused with the Ista max mix which has terrible reviews. this one looks to be modelled off the Sera Reactor and came highly recommended by a very experienced scaper

Review here
sale link, search "Aquarium ISTA Propeller Co2 External Turbo Reactor" on ebay

As i am running an Eheim Professional 3 - 2073 which has 5/8 hosing (not sure what that is in inches for you americans) and have heard that too much flow through any of these reactors causes the dosilution of co2 to be less effective, finally expelling co2 into the tank through the outflow.

To combat this, i have gotten 2 eheim T-bars which have 5/8 continuing straight with a 90 degree connection for 1/2 inch hosing which i will connect to the ista reactor. Meaning i'll have a little loops running off the main 5/8 hosing.

Questions for anyone who can help:
1 - will the offshoot of flow be TOO low?
2 - will this affect my filter or overall flow too much?
3 - anyone done similar - and have advice?


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

I set up the ISTA turbo max reactor last night. I added a bubble counter to the c02 line before it enters the chamber. All seems ok, the ph is still quite low and no bubbles being expelled, however the bubble rate through the counter is all over the place. Its completely irregular whether i reduce the pressure or not. Alternates between a couple quick bubbles then drops to about 2 per second then speeds up again. It seems that the water flow rate through the reactor is affecting the bubble rate.

Have i put the bubble counter in the wrong place?


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

so, the loop adventure is over, trialled it and the flow just bypassed the loop. without the flow, the reactor got air buidlup and stopped spinning. So, pulled it out, bought the Sera 500 with the right hose size and a better bubble counter and its all running perfectly with good flow! Ergo, i have an ISTA Turbo max reactor to sell


----------



## yunney (Oct 4, 2014)

I heard that the gaseous Co2 is easier to be absorbed by plants than dissolved Co2


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

yunney said:


> I heard that the gaseous Co2 is easier to be absorbed by plants than dissolved Co2


if you are referring to gas injected co2 as opposed to liquid carbon like Seachem Excel, then you're right.


----------

